# testosterone cypionate



## vannesb (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been taking testosterone -C now for 3 months 2cc a week with good sucess from my Doctor.  he also has me taking Nolvadex.  In 4 months I have gained 3 inches on chest 1 and 1/2 on arms.  My budy is wanting me to start stacking with deca and want to know will it make that big of difference.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Why is Dr giving you 400 mg per week ? I am assuming your cyp is 200 mg/ml?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2011)

ordawg1 said:


> Why is Dr giving you 400 mg per week ? I am assuming your cyp is 200 mg/ml?



yeah, most TRT docs won't go over 200mg per week. 

to answer your question, yes adding Deca will help, especially with joint lubrication, that is what I use Cyp & Deca.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 25, 2011)

For 10 weeks he had me at 200 and after talking with him he boosted me to 400mg per week and then also gave me Nolvadex as an anti estrogen.


----------



## joboco (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucky you, I cant get an asprin off my doc.


----------



## BigBird (Mar 25, 2011)

If I ever need TRT - I'm going to the OP's doctor.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hell- I would ask for a few more jus. The insuranse is probably paying so " why not " ? Great doctor


----------



## ZECH (Mar 25, 2011)

vannesb said:


> For 10 weeks he had me at 200 and after talking with him he boosted me to 400mg per week and then also gave me Nolvadex as an anti estrogen.



BS. He is risking his license by doing that. I've never heard of one going that high


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out the Nolva... Does anyone use it as an AI?


----------



## vannesb (Mar 25, 2011)

As long as he has back up blood work etc, he is not a risk. Every 20 weeks I have a complete blood workup to see what all my levels are. 

Currently the use nowdays for men is getting more frequent than in past.  For years women recieved Hormone replacment like candy!  Men it has always been taboo.

I like to keep my T level between 800 to 1000 is where I feel the best.

And yes my insurance pays for it.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 25, 2011)

Clinical name is *tamoxifen* is a substitute for *nolvadex* 10mg


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2011)

you either have a very liberal doc or he is not very educated in TRT, first off I cannot believe he bumped you to 400mg/week, that is unheard of for TRT, second that he prescribed you Nolva?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 25, 2011)

dg806 said:


> bs. He is risking his license by doing that. I've never heard of one going that high


 
+1.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a liberal doctor and the prescrption is written under *tamoxifen not Nolvadex.  It has only been this past year he was able to right a prescrption for tamoxifen.*

He actually has been one doing research on TRT for over 10 years and fighting with insurance company's to accept injectable versus creams etc.

There are several BB in my area that of course use him.  All of us are over 40 and being 47 it is a little easier than say a 20 year old.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> yeah, most TRT docs won't go over 200mg per week.
> 
> to answer your question, yes adding Deca will help, especially with joint lubrication, that is what I use Cyp & Deca.


 

If I understand correct that will help elbo pain go away?


----------



## Hench (Mar 25, 2011)

vannesb said:


> I have a liberal doctor and the prescrption is written under *tamoxifen not Nolvadex.  It has only been this past year he was able to right a prescrption for tamoxifen.*
> 
> He actually has been one doing research on TRT for over 10 years and fighting with insurance company's to accept injectable versus creams etc.
> 
> There are several BB in my area that of course use him.  All of us are over 40 and being 47 it is a little easier than say a 20 year old.



Dude you have hit the jackpot! 

Are you test levels really between 800-1000 on 400mg pw? Im no expert but I thought they would be higher on that dose.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 25, 2011)

vannesb said:


> If I understand correct that will help elbo pain go away?


 
It could. Deca lubes the joints and for me, makes all of my joint more comfortable.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 25, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Clinical name is *tamoxifen* is a substitute for *nolvadex* 10mg


 
I understand this... I don't understand prescribing tomoxifen for an AI. I mean, if he's prescribing T @ 400mg/EW, why not prescribe exemestane (aromasin) or anastrozole (Arimidex) for AI?

And you do know to not use Nolva with Deca, right?


----------



## vannesb (Mar 25, 2011)

Hench said:


> Dude you have hit the jackpot!
> 
> Are you test levels really between 800-1000 on 400mg pw? Im no expert but I thought they would be higher on that dose.


 

I go back to the Dr this week for another prescrption and it is time for blood work again.  So maybe it will be higher, that was what it was last time.

Yea I am not complaining.  The only issue i really have is because the gains have been crazy.  Bench 4 months ago 185, and now 340 for 6 reps!  Getting elbo pain, my budy said I need to start stacking and get on deca so that is my next course of action.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 25, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I understand this... I don't understand prescribing tomoxifen for an AI. I mean, if he's prescribing T @ 400mg/EW, why not prescribe exemestane (aromasin) or anastrozole (Arimidex) for AI?
> 
> And you do know to not use Nolva with Deca, right?


 
No, but thanks!  I do not know why he prescribed the other I am thinking because i asked for one. also that is what I have read you should take.  I am a newbeeeeeee!  This is my first time taking anything.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just out of curiosity- what brand ( manufacture) of cyp are you using ?


----------



## vannesb (Mar 25, 2011)

ordawg1 said:


> Just out of curiosity- what brand ( manufacture) of cyp are you using ?


 
2,000 mg/10ml Watson is the brand


----------



## vannesb (Mar 25, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> It could. Deca lubes the joints and for me, makes all of my joint more comfortable.


 

hope I have the same results


----------



## Hench (Mar 25, 2011)

vannesb said:


> No, but thanks!  I do not know why he prescribed the other I am thinking because i asked for one. also that is what I have read you should take.  I am a newbeeeeeee!  This is my first time taking anything.



I would do some research on AI's bud, there are much better choices out there than Nolva. I never even really heard of it being used as an AI.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 25, 2011)

vannesb said:


> 2,000 mg/10ml Watson is the brand


 
Yup- I know it well. I actually prefered the older Teva stuff- but to be honest-I have seen UGL that I like even better !! Go figure-Luck on ya


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Mar 25, 2011)

so whats a good dose?


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 25, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> so whats a good dose?


 

Good dose ? For what ? HRT or ? Your size- age- etc-etc ? You would need to clarify more and you will get several opinions- but all good info.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 26, 2011)

Hench said:


> I would do some research on AI's bud, there are much better choices out there than Nolva. I never even really heard of it being used as an AI.


 

will do some research!  Thanks for the info!  New to this site but i like it good information


----------

